# Chisel mortising with a press?



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

I just read somewhere (not sure where?) about knocking the handle off of a chisel and mounting it in your drill press (obviously stopped), to make mortises from drilled holes. 
My mortises tend to go pretty good by hand. And since I don't do them *too* often, I don't bother with a mortiser (space). 
I was just curious if this worked?


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I would think that even with the drill press off the shaft may turn as you plunge the chisel into the wood. I may be wrong and it may be worth a try on some scrap wood. Let me know if it you try and it works or doesn't.
Tom


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

For mortising small hoes for square plugs in mission furniture I usually drill the hole then take the square mortising chisel from my hollow chisel mortiser and lightly tap it to start a square hole, then follow up with a regular chisel. I don't see the need to mess with the drill press.


----------



## ClarkMcGill (Aug 20, 2009)

i dont think that I would try it. It seems to me that the drill press will move too much and you are going to cause more headaches than you hope to avoid. 

I personally have a mortiser and it was a great purchase. I use it all the time. If you do not want to go that route and you are not interested in chiseling them by hand, I like the above suggestion of using the square mortising chisel and tapping it in with a hammer. That seems to be the best suggestion in my opinion.


----------



## bali_carpenter (Nov 21, 2009)

cemcgill said:


> i dont think that I would try it. It seems to me that the drill press will move too much and you are going to cause more headaches than you hope to avoid.
> 
> I personally have a mortiser and it was a great purchase. I use it all the time. If you do not want to go that route and you are not interested in chiseling them by hand, I like the above suggestion of using the square mortising chisel and tapping it in with a hammer. That seems to be the best suggestion in my opinion.


i m agree with u man...i think this is best sugges


----------



## georgewoodie (Oct 20, 2009)

clarionflyer:

I have used a chisel on drilled mortise. Using 1/4 inch shoulder measure as an example. Lay a 1/4 inch piece of plywood down in front of the mortise and rest the flat of your standard chisel on the plywood. Then cut your waste out.

I am making a coffee table and did this for the legs. Now I am making a jig so I can use my router to cut the mortise. That way, my inner cheek walls will be flat and straight. For the tenon, I have a jig that I use on my table saw so I get a good flat and measured tenon to fit. I have the router and bit so that is my choice rather than using a regular or motrise chisel with a less than desire fit or a mortise machine for which I have no room and prefer to spend my money elsewhere.

Woodie


----------

